# Leaving the Corporate World



## ThunderCAT3000 (25 Apr 2017)

Hello,

Forgive me if this ends up as a rant.

I was recently let go from a corporate job for “not being a good fit” even though I got along great with everyone. I had no warning or anything leading up and I was not given any further explanation beyond what I was told (good fit). I wasn’t even given time to say goodbye to fellow coworkers and friends. I had to collect my things and leave the building immediately.

During my time at this corporation I worked on various projects. I handled a transition over to a new software, wrote manuals and solved technical issues. I came in on weekends (unpaid) to handle difficult projects. Came in early, stayed late, and I always tried to help out fellow coworkers when needed. As far as I knew, I was doing well.

Not a "good fit" eh? My dismissal was completely backhanded and unexpected, not only to myself, but to fellow coworkers as well.

Anyway, this experience has me re-evaluating what I really want out of life. I’ve always tried to work hard and act in good faith, but this experience has taught me that employers won’t necessarily recognize that or act in a similar manner. I’m 36 years old with a Bachelors in Urban Planning and a diploma in geomatics. Is it too late for me to join the military? How is the Canadian Military different from the corporate world?

Thoughts, advice is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## mariomike (25 Apr 2017)

FranciFC said:
			
		

> I’m 36 years old with a Bachelors in Urban Planning and a diploma in geomatics. Is it too late for me to join the military?



Am I too old to join/do well/fit in? (Merged thread) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/207.0
12 pages.



			
				FranciFC said:
			
		

> How is the Canadian Military different from the corporate world?



You may, or may not, find this article of interest,

Canadian Forces Corporate Training
http://www.algonquincollege.com/military/home/cf-corporate-training/

Geomatics Technician Program
http://www.algonquincollege.com/military/home/cf-corporate-training/geomatics-technician-program/

Edit to add:

"On enrolment into the Regular Force, you must be of an age where there is enough time to complete any necessary training and your first term of service before the compulsory retirement age of 60. 

Reservists must be able to complete 2 years of service for each year of training before reaching the compulsory retirement age of 60."
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#age


----------



## Loachman (25 Apr 2017)

FranciFC said:
			
		

> How is the Canadian Military different from the corporate world?



That's a bit hard to answer, other than some obvious things like occasionally having to kill people and break their stuff.

The best thing that you can do is to start reading through some of the older threads here, specially some of the threads stickied at the top of pertinent subfora. You'll get a much better "feel" that way, and will likely find answers to questions before they even occur to you.

Even if you put your application in immediately, you'd likely be in for an extensive wait (see the Application Process Samples thread at https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html for an idea).


----------



## Mike5 (26 Apr 2017)

36 is not too late - far from it.


----------

